# Australia wants locals with these skills



## Hooked (8/3/19)

5 March 2019
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/australia-wants-locals-with-these-skills/

"... Australia is also welcoming immigrants with skills that are desperately needed in the country.

Skills visas seemed to be the most popular way for South Africans to leave the country, with more than 4 000 locals opting to use this visa stream.

A total of 672 applicants made use of the family-stream visa, and 288 used a non-programme migration visa.

Australia has announced that it requires more electricians and plumbers to meet the country’s demands, and trade workers are needed in bigger cities to keep them keep developing strongly.

According to BusinessTech, Australia has a high demand for the following jobs:

Accountant (General)
Actuary
Aeronautical Engineer
Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
Architect
Audiologist
Barrister
Bricklayer
Cabinetmaker
Cardiologist
Carpenter
Chef
Civil Engineer
Clinical Psychologist
Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Dermatologist
Diesel Motor Mechanic
Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teacher
Economist
Electrician (General)
Electronics Engineer
Faculty Head
Fitter-Welder
Forester
General Practitioner
Hydrogeologist
ICT Business Analyst
ICT Security Specialist
Industrial Engineer
Intensive Care Specialist
Internal Auditor
Landscape Architect
Life Scientist (General)
Locksmith
Management Consultant
Mechanical Engineer
Meteorologist
Microbiologist
Midwife
Motor Mechanic (General)
Multimedia Specialist
Occupational Therapist
Optometrist
Paediatrician
Panelbeater
Pathologist
Petroleum Engineer
Physiotherapist
Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
Production or Plant Engineer
Psychiatrist
Psychologists
Registered Nurse
Secondary School Teacher
Small Engine Mechanic
Software Engineer
Stonemason
Structural Engineer
Systems Analyst
Telecommunications Engineer
Transport Engineer
University Lecturer
Wall and Floor Tiler
Veterinarian
Zoologist


----------

